# Forum jump bar: too long



## Krug (Aug 30, 2003)

I use the forum drop down jump bar at the bottom of the page to navigate around the boards. I've noticed that it's become extremely long, particularly with the addition of the 13 Kingdoms site and subsite, which I can't even access. 

Would it be possible to narrow the number of subforums and thus make it easier to jump around the forums?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2003)

Well, the hosted site subforums are up to them, not to me.

If we were to have less subforums, though, we'd end up with a very, very long main forum list. 

Looking at the jump box, I have no problems myself - I can see all of the T13K subforums, for example.  I'm not sure why it would be different on my PC, though.


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 30, 2003)

Is there a setting that would take the T13K stuff off the Jump list?  Grabbing the scroll bar makes moving it easy, but if I can take most of the T13K stuff off the list I'll happily do so.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 30, 2003)

wow - after reading Krug's post, I looked and MY GOD!
That's a ridiculous list.

It should be pared down to the major sections. Only.
So that the majority of users can use it effectively.


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 30, 2003)

I'll try to find a way to get the subforums off the Jump List, but fortunately the Jump To selector starts at the top of the list and the T13K forums are at the bottom of the list so those who don't want to see the extended list don't have to.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2003)

My that's an impressively long list of places to jump to


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2003)

All I have to say is, "wow."


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2003)

WTF is "The 13 Kingdoms" anyway? And why isn't it in with the other boards for hosted D&D/d20 settings?


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 1, 2003)

GREAT GOOGLEY MOOGLEY!

The 13th Kingdoms has 16 forums, but only 7 posts?!!

How the heck did that get run by the Mods/Admins?

BTW: The Jump To lists starts in the Forum you're at, so that if you're in MEta, it makes you scroll ALL the way poast unused forums to get to the most popular one (General Discussion).
Bad design.


----------



## jdavis (Sep 1, 2003)

It wouldn't bother me except that Meta is at the bottom of the list but most of the other stuff is at the top, it's quite a ways to scroll from General to Meta.


----------



## Emiricol (Sep 1, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> GREAT GOOGLEY MOOGLEY!
> 
> The 13th Kingdoms has 16 forums, but only 7 posts?!!
> 
> ...




Well, it only has a few posts right now because I didn't close the old forums until this morning.  If the admins don't mind, I'll happily move T13K forums to the very bottom.  That ought to get rid of the primary complaint of all three of you 

I never did figure out how to make the subforums invis on the jump bar, or T13K community would have just the one jump bar link.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Sep 3, 2003)

I find the whole new setup too full of mostly useless candy-like buttons.


----------

